# stained stainless steel?



## mattech (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, my 6 yo daughter was trying to be helpful and clean our refrigerator. The problem is she used chlorox wipes and now the stainless steel has really bad wipe marks. Iv tried cleaning, but absolutely no luck. They don't even disappear while wet and come back, they just stand out really bad. Any body got an idea?


----------



## Bama B (Sep 19, 2014)

Product called flitz. or colinite. Both can found in marine supply store. This is the products we use were i work. clean cloth rags and it does not take much of either one of these products. Do not use brasso or any house hold polishing products on appliance grade Stainless. PM me if need more information.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 19, 2014)

you can get ss cleaning wipes from any store that sell appliances I think.  try hd, lowes or brsm


----------



## lonewolf247 (Sep 19, 2014)

We use this on our stainless appliances:


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have found the BEST thing to clean stainless steel is pretty simple.  It involves no fancy wipes, chemicals, lotions, or potions.  Almost every product I have tried leaves streaks.

I take a kitchen wascloth and get it wet with the hottest water you can stand.  Put some liquid dish detergent (Dawn works great) and get it soapy.  Leave the rag really damp and wipe over the whole surface.  It needs to be wet enough so it doesn't dry as you wipe it down.

Then rinse rage completely and wipe again with just the wet rage to remove all soap.  You may have to do this a couple times.  Then take a dry wash towel and wipe all water from the appliance.  Works better than anything else I have used.  It removed the clorox wipe streaks when ours got wiped down with one awhile back.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 19, 2014)

Barkeepers Friend.....Powdered cleaner specifically for SS.....

Any grocery store....about $3.00......I use it to clean powder
residue and minor scratches on my S&W SS 357 pistol...

Wet cloth, sprinkle some on cloth and polish/rub till shiny....


----------



## mattech (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips so far. Here is a picture I took on my phone. I've used all kinds of ss cleaner and soapy rags. And it constantly has this look. 





.


----------



## cmfireman (Sep 20, 2014)

It looks like it needs to be polished rather than cleaned. Get some Stainless Steel polish in the cleaning isle at Walmart. It is in a spray bottle or can like Pledge. 

Spray it on and wipe off with a buffing motion with a soft microfiber cloth and it will look like new.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Go to a motorcycle shop (maybe some of the big box building supply) and get some Simichrome.  Like Flitz but better.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 20, 2014)

Take her allowance and buy a new fridge. Put that one in her room with the play kitchen.


----------



## chadf (Sep 29, 2014)

Shoot, pm your addy again, I'll swing by and grab it and billy.....


----------



## Big7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Get a Scotch-Brite pad. (best)

Or some steel wool.

Either will take care of it mechanically, not chemically.

REMEMBER to rub with the "grain" technically known in sheet 
steel industry. (looks like brush marks) because that's what it is.
In the final stages after rolling to thickness, it is ran through
a machine that sands in ONE direction. Easy to see. 

Will look like BRAND new, cause it is.
What you rub off will reveal newly exposed material.


----------

